# My budgie is sick!



## LittleCandy (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi there!
I bought my first budgie almost 2 years ago! His name is Candy and he is a great, playful and friendly budgie. I am proud to say that he is my best friend! 
He never had health problems.
I use to place the cage in my garden for 1-2 hours every day just to let him enjoy the nature :budgie: . 
This week was colder outside (but not too cold). I decided that the temperature, despite the fact that it was not as warm as usual, was ok for my budgies to stay 2 hours outside. (I have 3 budgies now).
After I took him back in my room I noticed that Candy was acting quite weird.
Usually I open the cage and let them fly free in my room. Candy is the first budgie that leaves the cages and sings and plays all day long, but now he was very sleepy and puffed up. Also he sneezed more than usual. He slept the entire evening and after that he vomited too. He is not looking sick or bad. Moreover he is eating and drinking normally.

Now I am almost sure that he has a cold, but I have a big problem. There is no avian vet in my city. What should I do? How can I treat him?
Right now he looks better, but he's still sleepy.

I am really scared because, like I said, he is my best friend and I love him so much.

Ps: My other budgies are healthy and happy (or at least I hope so)

Thank you!!


----------



## MineOfBudgies (Apr 23, 2015)

If you think your budgie is sick, it would be best to put Candy in quarantine and away from your other birds to prevent them getting sick. Would it be possible for you to look for an avian vet outside your city? I don't have an avian vet in my city either, but I found one pretty close in another city. 

I wouldn't take the risk of not taking him to one, even if it as long drive. It is way better than having a sick budgie! 

Good Luck!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

I'm sorry to hear that Candy is ill.
It is always important to have a proper diagnosis and treatment plan when your budgie is sick and it is preferable that it come from an Avian Vet. Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
When you rely on unskilled individuals, you delay effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recover than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Locate an Avian Vet 

Association of Avian Veterinarians
http://www.aav.org/search/index.php

International Vets Register
Vets

Bird Vets Near You
Veterinarians.com​
You need to quarantine your sick budgie in a small hospital cage away from your other budgies and make sure you keep him warm.

Many budgie illnesses are contagious and airborne. Leaving the three together may result in the other two becoming ill.

To help with respiratory issues, you can put your budgie's cage in the bathroom when you run hot water through the shower so the cage is in the hot steamy air -- that will help open the airways.

Another option is to tent the cage with a sheet and place a pot or kettle of boiling water under the sheet where your budgie is unable to touch it and allow the steam to accumulate that way. If you have pure eucalyptus oil, you can put one tiny drop into the water as that will also help to clear the airways so the budgie is better able to breathe.

This is just a temporary measure to use and you should get your budgie into the vet as soon as possible.

Please update us on his condition in this thread after his vet appointment. I'm sending lots of healing energy and positive thoughts for your little fellow to have a full and speedy recovery! :hug:

To familiarize yourself with the forums, please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
You'll find most of your basic questions are answered after you've read through all of them.

I'm looking forward to hearing all about your budgies and hopefully seeing some pictures hoto: soon!!

TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html 
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

Helpful Links - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Articles Forum - Talk Budgies Forums

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Candy definitely needs to have an exact diagnosis from an avian vet.
I have to travel an hour and a half each way to my Avian Vet. It is not easy being the carer and provider but when we choose to have these birds in our lives they are relying on us for their wellbeing. FaeryBee has given you the best possible advice available, please try your hardest to get to an Avian vet as soon as you can.:budgie:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and :welcome: to the forums! 

I'm so sorry Candy isn't doing well  

I would agree with all the excellent advice offered above :thumbsup: 

Please keep us posted and I hope everything works out for your little girl!

If you have any other questions, please don't hesitate to ask as we're more than happy to help 

It's great to have you with us! :wave:


----------

